# Nouveau module loaded even though I use NVIDIA

## tenspd137

Hi all,

I noticed that for some reason the nouveau module keeps getting loaded on my system even though I use nvidia drivers.  In the past I had tried it but couldn't get it to work, but the module was specified in make.conf, so I removed it and re-emerged.  After a reboot, the driver is still loaded.  I checked all my xorg configuration files - it isn't mentioned, and it isn't in /etc/conf.d/modules.  I can safely remove it with rmmod, but I was wondering if anyone could help me figure out why it keeps getting loaded in.

Emerge --info:

```

Portage 2.1.10.20 (default/linux/amd64/10.0, gcc-4.5.3, glibc-2.13-r4, 2.6.39-ck x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.39-ck-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Duo_CPU_E6750_@_2.66GHz-with-gentoo-2.0.3

Timestamp of tree: Thu, 29 Sep 2011 23:30:01 +0000

ccache version 3.1.6 [disabled]

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p10

dev-java/java-config:     2.1.11-r3

dev-lang/python:          2.7.2-r3, 3.2.2

dev-util/ccache:          3.1.6

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.5-r2

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.26

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.0.3

sys-apps/openrc:          0.9.3-r1

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.5

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.68

sys-devel/automake:       1.9.6-r3, 1.10.3, 1.11.1-r1

sys-devel/binutils:       2.21.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:            4.4.6-r1, 4.5.3-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.4.1-r1

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4-r3

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r3

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 2.6.39 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.13-r4

Repositories: gentoo sunrise proaudio interactive-fiction lisp science bitcoin x-portage

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=core2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt /var/lib/hsqldb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=core2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FFLAGS=""

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

LANG="en_US.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="en cy de ja"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/var/lib/layman/sunrise /var/lib/layman/pro-audio /var/lib/layman/interactive-fiction /var/lib/layman/lisp /var/lib/layman/science /var/lib/layman/bitcoin /usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dnow X a52 aac aalib acl acpi alsa amd64 ao aspell audiofile avahi bash-completion berkdb bidi blas bzip2 cairo caps cddb cdparanoia cdr cgi cjk clamav classic cli consolekut cracklib crypt css cups curl cxx dbus djvu dri dv dvd dvdr dvdread emacs encode examples exif expat extra fastcgi ffmpeg fftw firefox flac fltk fontconfig fontforge fortran ftp gd gdbm ggi gif gimp git gmp gnuplot gnutls gphoto2 gpm graphviz gsl gstreamer gtk gtkhtml guile gutenprint hbci hyperwav-api iconv ieee1394 imagemagick imap imlib ipv6 jack jackmidi java javascript jbig joystick jpeg jpeg2k kpathsea ladspa lame lapack lash latex lcms libcaca libedit libnotify libsamplerate libv4l2 libwww lm_sensors lua lv2 lzo mad mbox midi mikmod mime mmap mmx mng modplug modules motif mp3 mp4 mpeg mpi mplayer mudflap multilib musepack mysql nas ncurses nis nls nntp nptl nptlonly nsplugin odbc offensive ofx ogg openal opencl openexr opengl openmp pam pcre pdf perl php plotutils png policykit ppds pppd pulseaudio python qt3support raw readline romio rss samba sasl scanner scim sdl session slang smp sndfile snmp sockets speex spell spl sse sse2 ssl startup-notification subversion svg sysfs syslog szip tcl tcpd theora threads thunar tiff tk truetype udev unicode v4l v4l2 vcd vhosts videos vnc vorbis vst wavpack webkit wmf wxwindows xemeacs xgl xine xinetd xml xmlrpc xorg xpm xprint xscreensaver xulrunner xv xvid zeroconf zlib" ALSA_CARDS="maestro3 ymfpci emu10k1 emu10k1x hdsp hdspm" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias cgid" APACHE2_MPMS="worker" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan stage tables krita karbon braindump" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" DRACUT_MODULES="dmraid mdraid lvm" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev wacom" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="en cy de ja" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" SANE_BACKENDS="genesys" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

If I need to provide something else, please let me know.  Thanks!

----------

## jcTux

You can simply blacklist it in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf,

or another solution is (if you do not use it) to not compile it.

----------

## tenspd137

Thanks - I forgot about the blacklist.  I guess what I was getting at was I don't see where I was compiling it.  I removed everything with emerge -C that had to do with nouveau and removed it from make.conf.

Thanks!

----------

## Ant P.

You need to remove the kernel module from /lib/. Portage doesn't manage that.

----------

